# Non-white woman working in Banking for multinationals in Dubai?



## Fustian (May 5, 2008)

Hello all

I have been toying with the idea of moving to Dubai for the past 2 years now that we have a small family (our daughter will be two this summer) the call/longing for a slower pace of life than working in the City of london is getting stronger by the day... 

I am a bicultural woman of mixed descent (Arab/white European) with limited knowledge of arabic (can get by- understand it and speak a little but thats about it) and 7 years experience of working in the city of London. My husband is Asian (Pakistani) with same experience in the city of london. We both plan to work for multinationals- having both blue chip experience (me-pwc my husband-american investment bank) so it is not an issue of how is it to work for a local UAE company? rather how will we fit in? 

I have heard all sort of horror stories about women working in banking who are not white- after all, the bias towards white professionals is still engrained in their DNA... Well, I am half-white but my name still doesn't ring that white anyway... so am pretty sure I will not fit in the white category. 

Maybe it just doesnt matter which I sincerely hope- people are professional enough not to judge you on background and it is like the city of london, where anything goes....

And does it matter to be honest to fit in at all? I've heard that in multinationals there will still be one or two locals and they may influence the working culture- putting a bias in recruitment and advancement/promotion in general, favouring white professionals even if they have exactly the same qualifications/work experience? 

This is shocking to me after working in the City of London for so long. 

Another question is regarding our biultural marriage: Is it true that he will get a hard time for not being married to an Asian woman? Is is true that we are likely to be ostracised by both Asian expat community and the locals?

Having both lived 10 years in London and worked for 6 to 7 years in the City of London at blue chip banks and accounting firms, should we expect a hard period of re-adjustment? Will people/locals perceptions make it difficult for us to have successful careers promotions etc?

A lot of the threads are about white women but am not sure that will apply to me> please enlighten me!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are so many nationalities in Dubai, that you really should fit in! My friends are of all colours and nationalities. That said, there are different cultures in different compnaies, but would you want to work for one that treated you differently according to the colour of your skin? Most companies employ people of many nationalities - that is one of the best things about Dubai, the cultural mix.

I doubt you would have any problems, but I would warn you that your husband is, sadly, the one that may face some prejudice. This is because most of the labourers are from the Indian sub-continent and if he is casually dressed it it possible that he may come across some narrow-minded people who will assume he is a labourer and treat him differently. Only some mind you , and I know people of Indian and Pakistani origin who hold senior positions in companies without difficulties.

One other point - please don't imagine that the pace of life is slower here. For many people that is not the case at all. In certain fields, working hours and long and pressured.

I do hope I haven't put you off, but I do like to tell it how it is. Don't let a few idiots spoil things for you. If you both have experience and talent you should be able to get good jobs in Dubai.

Good luck with your plans 

-


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

So beautifully put Elphaba

Its true that you should be accepted where ever you decide to work, and for the majority of people/places here, your experience will count for more, not your colour.

Again...please dont think its a slower pace of life, as that sadly isnt the case for the majority here.


----------



## Fustian (May 5, 2008)

*Fustian*

Is it true then that people work as much as in London?
Like, our hours in banking in the City of London are 8.30am to 7pm daily? My husband even works longer hours because it is an American investment bank..til 9pm...
Is Dubai just a dream for us then?


----------



## Fustian (May 5, 2008)

*Fustian*

Thanks Elphaba and Sgilli I typed a reply to you both earlier and the laptop played up I lost the whole novel...mmmmh... Sounds like its not as rosy as it sounds over there- we ar emoving because of the working hours here and the lack of family time- hours spent in public transport of dubious quality etc...


----------



## nomy (Jun 20, 2008)

hi elphaba

you say you have many friend of different culture do you also already have a dutch friend?


----------

